# sorry tmi....but help I'm drying up!



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Morning everyone,

Can anyone give me any advice, I'm 25 but for the last few years we have used lube in the bedroom as I Don't seem to produce as much "wetness" anymore. 

It's got nothing to do with not being turned on so been using ky jelly as normally swap position 3-4 times when we have sex so need to stay lubricated. So sorry...tmi! 

Recently my progesterone level came back at 15, would this relate to my dryness down there at all? 

What do people think the reason is? And what would you suggest I do? 

Thank you x


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Just me then lol!


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

No it's unlikely to have anything at all to do with your progesterone level.  You need a fertility friendly lube though as some contain spermicide etc.  Look for conceive plus or preseed - probably easiest bought online but you might find it in boots xx


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Brill, thanks x


----------



## Flutter74 (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi 

when i down reg for ivf i dried up n was v sore. apparently according to my gp its hormone levels. 

good luck with fertility lube xx


----------



## suzylee (Oct 5, 2012)

I have been having a similar problem, it started when I started taking progesterone to prep me for a donor egg transfer. I don't know if that's the cause but it started a couple of days after. Might be worth a trip to your GP


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

When your not cycling I would recommend 1000mg of primorise oil capsules, increased my cervical mucus a lot, only use upto ovulation each month though x


----------

